

Cheaper alternative to AirBnB: CampInMyGarden.com - slater
http://campinmygarden.com/

======
Duff
To be followed by: "crashinmybasement.com" and "hideinmyattic.com"

~~~
jamesjyu
And finally: "vandownbytheriver.com"

~~~
mathgladiator
If only I could convince the wife

------
rheide
It's a very British (or perhaps European) thing to reserve someone's garden
and pay money for it too.. Camping in someone's garden is great fun if it
happens randomly and spontaneously but I wouldn't plan it for the world.

~~~
thetwentyone
So it's not an abnormal thing to wake up and find someone's pitched a tent
between the sunflowers , next to the tomato plant?

~~~
resurge
I'm pretty sure he means when you just go round ringing people's doorbells and
asking them if you can put up your tent in their garden for a night.

The few times I've done this the people who allowed me to use their garden
turned out to be incredibly generous as well. Inviting you to dinner, giving
you candy, soda etc...

I don't think either that it would be equally as fun if it weren't
spontaneous.

------
AndyJPartridge
As a UK guy, this is a great service for us: We always keep a tent, chairs and
stove in the boot of our car.

This service will help in finding somewhere to camp if we are in a random area
of the UK and want to see a little more of it the next day.

They should have a "Ok to pee in bushes" search option though ;-)

A.

------
marknutter
I was fully expecting this to be a parody site.

------
ja27
All mocking aside, I've had this idea before. We've "car camped" around the
U.S. when we were young and broke. I love the idea of having more choices and
possibly cheaper campsites. But there's no way that this makes any financial
sense for the property owner, especially here in the U.S. Liability concerns,
bathroom issues, housing codes / deed restrictions / local laws, etc. all come
up and it's hard to justify more than $20 / night. The only way it makes sense
is as semi-charity or maybe for special events.

------
mpclark
Sleepinmybed.com -- get paid for staying in someone else's home

------
Shenglong
Introductory econ courses need to start citing startups as an example of why
economic profit is always 0 in the long run.

~~~
rubyrescue
That doesn't make any sense - couchsurfing.com existed long before airbnb, as
just one example.

------
jsavimbi
The site design is hideous and should've made a better attempt at mating
Gowala with AirBnb, but I love the idea. I walked across a chunk of Europe a
couple of years ago and made good with hostels and such, but many times
would've just preferred to pitch a tent overnight and be on my way the next
morning. That being said, I'm a quiet, respectful person. Can't wait to read
about all-night raves and tweakers gone berserk out in the shed.

